# Ramblings of a plant nerd



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello crew,

I decided to write this out to share some things about myself. When I joined this forum a bit over a year ago I had next to no knowledge of the hobby. I came here because I couldn't stop killing fish with ick and neglect. So I found this forum and then learned the golden words of the hobby "Research, Research, Research!!!" Soon after the basics I discovered aquatic plants....and then it was all over. I became obsessed with keeping them alive and striving to always make my aquariums better. I am always planning my next layout and trying to figure out what each individual plant requires to grow and how to lay them out visually appealing. 

I am often irritated by the current scapes of my tanks and stew about them. I overly critique my tanks and often go out of my way to find flaws. I am by no means a 'plant master' but will always strive to be. I am constantly humbled when I make my way over to the planted tank forums. 

I always try to update and keep people in touch with what Im doing so we can all learn together. Trust me I have made SEVERAL mistakes. My most recent one involved a CO2 malfunction and resulted in me loosing 7 fish and completely upsetting the balance of my 29 gallon. I was so upset with myself that I never posted anything about it. I was really beating myself up about it decided to dive into research. I was reading Takashi Amano's book "Nature Aquarium World" and found a particular passage that truly inspired me.

"Total technological control is convenient, untill it leads to a total disaster. Earth isn't an aquarium, but the high-tech revolution is leading toward that kind of control, that kind of power, and that kind of risk" Page 107

Such powerful and humble words from a master inspires me to keep trying. Takashi mentions many times that he has killed more fish and had more algae blooms than anybody. I always remind my self that I am only a year into the hobby and will have many other aquariums to practice my skills on in the span of my life. 

Lol just the ramblings of some plant nerd


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I like your post..... I to have been bitten by the plant bug.... started my first planted tank.... maybe 8 months ago. hooked. I actually have 10 Dwarf Sag. shipped tomorrow, and that will be my finishing touch to my 20 Long. I must of checked the "track and confirm" from USPS like 5 times a day, even when I pretty much know nohting new is going to pop on the screen lol..... what a hobby.. I will have to get a pic and enter in the TOTM. I have real easy basic plants, low light.


----------

